# Affordable remote control for your Dust Collectors



## Alongiron

Thanks Bill

I have been looking to try one and I think this will work.

I am going to order one tonite!


----------



## Bigrock

Hi:
I just looked at this item. Please be warmed that the wiring is 14 Gage, which they are only good to 15 Amps including starting motor surge.
I liked them until I saw that.
Sorry


----------



## JJohnston

These do work pretty well. Clearvue packages one with their DC. It's a different brand (Carlon - available at Ace Hardware). To get around the amperage issue, they use theirs to power a relay wired into the 220V for the motor.


----------



## jack1

I like it!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Bill I use very similar units on my dust collectors they work great.


----------



## longgone

That seems like a good idea Bill. I have a 220v dust collector but these would be perfect for the air cleaners I built from some ols squirrel cage blowers.


----------



## dpop24

Hmm, no good for the 2 hp Harbor Freight DC as it sports a 20 amp motor…. boo! I was hoping to get away with a cheap secret! Great deal though, I may have to pick it up for some other toys.


----------



## Gene01

dpop,
I've had one similar (rated at 15 amps) on my HF DC for a couple years. Works great. An amp probe disclosed that my DC never peaked above 14 amp. YMMV, though.


----------



## croessler

Great tip Bill!


----------



## Allanwoodworks

I too bought this set up for my dust collector. The problem that I had is that my Harbor freight 2hp dust collector is rated for 14 amps and this switch is only good for 8 amps. Take a look at the link below about the forum discussion we just had concerning this unit. It's a great unit just make sure that you are not starving your equipment of power.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31531


----------



## willd

Just picked up a remote control switch at HD. It's 16 gauge,13 amp for $9.97. I have the HF 1hp 7 amp dust collector so it will work well. Thanks for the post Bill.


----------



## jcwalleye

Here is a link to a 20Amp X10 outlet and a remote control unit. Total cost around $45. I've been using it on the HF 2hp collector for about a year now. Another plus to this remote is that it saves wear and tear on the HF switch which some have reported as failing.

The only caution I would add is to be sure to turn off the power switch at the collector before leaving the shop. I've had it turn on by itself and wouldn't want that to happen when no one was around.


----------



## aturnis

Why not just install one of these hardwired remote controlled outlets? If all you need is 110V 20A, you've got it and you're safe…also on Amazon(link), and just a few bucks more at $23.95


----------



## cajunpen

Just want to add that I've been using this remote system for several weeks, every day, and have had absolutely NO problems with it. I guess most of you have a lot more powerful dust collectors than I do - but this works for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just took a look. It description says "8 Amps /125Volt /1000Watt 60Hz Tung."

A 1 hp DC should draw about 16 amps running; starting, higher. Don't be surprised if it goes away fairly quickly.


----------



## MarkJ

I have one that looks exactly the same, just a different color. The problem with mine is that once it gets down to 40 degrees or lower, they stop working.


----------



## cajunpen

I don't know, I keep reading that it won't work, amperage is too high, etc. - All I can tell you for sure is that *MINE IS WORKING just fine*. I have not been in the shop when it was below 40 degrees yet, but I will give it a try when it does get below 40. Here in S. E. Louisiana - it might be next month before we see that cold of a day.

Just to follow up - it's December 12, 2011 I and first posted this review 35 days ago, so in late Oct./early Nov. I use it a couple of times each day (probably about 1.5 hours a day) and it is working wonderfully. I've felt the transmitter and the outlet - neither of them are ever more than barely warm (like getting something out of your pocket warm).


----------



## HamS

I have a remote control that I can almost reach from the saw and the jointer and can always reach from the thickness planer. The outlet the dust collector is plugged into has a switch in the box next to it. I keep a longish slat or cut off from the rough lumber I am always having to rip to width. I just reach with the long stick over to the switch and flip the switch with the stick. It is actually kind of an elegant solution.


----------



## cajunpen

Well, *565 days since I first posted this review *and the thing *STILL WORKS* like a charm. I have one hooked up to my Delta Dust Collector and the other hooked up to my Rockler wall mounted dust collector. I have had absolutely *NO* problems with it.


----------



## cajunpen

Well it's been 812 days since it first posted this review* and it still works as good as the day I put it in. I have not even changed the batteries in the remote (hand held switch).*


----------



## geraldvg

Picked up a R/C switch like this at Lowe's the other day. Using it to switch a Radio Shack relay that will put 220V on the coil of a 220 volt motor starter that I've had around for years. This set-up will give me motor starter protection for my 3HP DC blower for under $10 and a surplus 220/440 V starter with a 220 V coil - pretty easy to come by. A contactor relay out of a replaced central A/C unit would give you the contact current needed, as well.


----------

